# Oestrogen during pregnancy



## gemini1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi
Please can you help me regarding taking oestrogen during pregnancy - I've been taking Cyclacur Oestrogen tablets along with Cyclogest pessaries and am coming up to 6 weeks pregnant (4 weeks after embryo transfer) and I'm waiting for a further supply to be delivered from my clinic abroad.

If there is a delay in these getting to me in time, would there be any impact to my pregnancy if I use Oestrogen patches instead of continuing with the tablets (I have a supply of patches)?

I would be most grateful for your reply and reassurance.
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi gemini,

Congrats on your pregnancy  I'm assuming that you have had FET or DE as oestrogen is generally used post transfer in these cycles rather than fresh IVF or ICSI? SO long as the patches containg the same amount of oestrogen per day that you take orally then there wouldn't be any difference with using these instead. However I woudl advise you to speak to your clinic first to check that this is okay for the protocol that youa re following and get their advise on the exact dosing regime that you should use.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

